# Ridley Orion



## cheesevf14

Just finished the build on a Ridley Orion. Just took it out for a short shakedown ride, nothing fell off, so that's good. I had seen a Damocles and an Orion before, but had a hard time finding good pictures of the frame since it's new this year. Thought I'd post a few if anyone was curious about the frame. 

Frame - Ridley Orion
Fork - 4ZA Fenix (4ZA integrated headset)
Wheels - Campagnolo Eurus
Group - Campagnolo Chorus UT Compact (50/34, 12/25)
Seat post - Easton EC70
Stem - Deda Zero 100 (110mm)
Bars - Deda Newton (44cm shallow)

<img src="http://home.comcast.net/~keithandsue/ridley/ridley1.jpg"
<img src="http://home.comcast.net/~keithandsue/ridley/ridley2.jpg"
<img src="http://home.comcast.net/~keithandsue/ridley/ridleyframe.jpg"
<img src="http://home.comcast.net/~keithandsue/ridley/cranks1.jpg"
<img src="http://home.comcast.net/~keithandsue/ridley/frame1.jpg"
<img src="http://home.comcast.net/~keithandsue/ridley/frame2.jpg"


----------



## stunzeed

very nice looking ride I almost went with a ridley excalibur...give us a good review after you get some miles in..


----------



## rellimreeb

*Sweet!*

Sweet looking ride!. I dig that wheelset. I have the same group and really like it. Enjoy.

There aren't many of us Ridley owners, so we need to hang together.


----------



## pina-gal

millerinva said:


> Sweet looking ride!. I dig that wheelset. I have the same group and really like it. Enjoy.
> 
> There aren't many of us Ridley owners, so we need to hang together.


Yep, no matter which club rides i go for, i can always count the number of ridleys with just one hand while there will be scores of cervelo,pinarello,look,colnalgo,Giant and especially scott...










My Damocles at 17.4lbs as pictured...those bontrager aero-xlites weighs 4lbs!! very nice wheels but just too heavy... thinking of swapping them out, either custom build with 08DA/OP/DT or go with the eurus along with campy chorus upgrade as well but i cant really find fault with my DA gruppo...

Anyone have ideas on what other wheels i can get? 
(1) i weigh 142lbs on a bad day , more like 136 on race day
(2) more of a all-rounder rider, looking for 3 lbs alu clincher wheels for training/race wheels
(3) have a budget, please don't recommend zipps/reynolds/boras !! :blush2:


----------



## rellimreeb

pina-gal said:


> Yep, no matter which club rides i go for, i can always count the number of ridleys with just one hand while there will be scores of cervelo,pinarello,look,colnalgo,Giant and especially scott...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Damocles at 17.4lbs as pictured...those bontrager aero-xlites weighs 4lbs!! very nice wheels but just too heavy... thinking of swapping them out, either custom build with 08DA/OP/DT or go with the eurus along with campy chorus upgrade as well but i cant really find fault with my DA gruppo...
> 
> Anyone have ideas on what other wheels i can get?
> (1) i weigh 142lbs on a bad day , more like 136 on race day
> (2) more of a all-rounder rider, looking for 3 lbs alu clincher wheels for training/race wheels
> (3) have a budget, please don't recommend zipps/reynolds/boras !! :blush2:


I'm biased, but I'd go w/ Easton Ascents or Tempest given your weight. I'm really happy w/ my Orion II's, but I weigh a bit more than you.


----------



## toonraid

Try fulcrums, a subsidiary of Campagnolo - I have the fulcrum racing 3's and am very happy with them - look gr8 too.


----------



## pina-gal

toonraid said:


> Try fulcrums, a subsidiary of Campagnolo - I have the fulcrum racing 3's and am very happy with them - look gr8 too.


yea, still trying to research more on either the fulcrum 3s or 1s or 08DA/OP/DT...but the 3s just look so nice !!:thumbsup:


----------



## 32and3cross

pina-gal said:


> Yep, no matter which club rides i go for, i can always count the number of ridleys with just one hand while there will be scores of cervelo,pinarello,look,colnalgo,Giant and especially scott...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Damocles at 17.4lbs as pictured...those bontrager aero-xlites weighs 4lbs!! very nice wheels but just too heavy... thinking of swapping them out, either custom build with 08DA/OP/DT or go with the eurus along with campy chorus upgrade as well but i cant really find fault with my DA gruppo...
> 
> Anyone have ideas on what other wheels i can get?
> (1) i weigh 142lbs on a bad day , more like 136 on race day
> (2) more of a all-rounder rider, looking for 3 lbs alu clincher wheels for training/race wheels
> (3) have a budget, please don't recommend zipps/reynolds/boras !! :blush2:


I would stick with what you have I have raced those wheels for 3 seasons now (178-180lbs) and they have been rock solid and reliable wheels for me. Some of the smoothest hubs ever and IMO unless you climbing 8 mile climbs I think the aero benefits over shadow the weights which is not that their great crit wheels. Nice bike BTW.


----------



## pina-gal

32and3cross said:


> I would stick with what you have I have raced those wheels for 3 seasons now (178-180lbs) and they have been rock solid and reliable wheels for me. Some of the smoothest hubs ever and IMO unless you climbing 8 mile climbs I think the aero benefits over shadow the weights which is not that their great crit wheels. Nice bike BTW.


yea, most prob will use them till their finished...i know the hubs are silky smooth, but when everyone around you is riding 1.2-1.5kg wheels...1.8kg feels annoying


----------



## 32and3cross

pina-gal said:


> yea, most prob will use them till their finished...i know the hubs are silky smooth, but when everyone around you is riding 1.2-1.5kg wheels...1.8kg feels annoying


Not when my wallets weighs more than their and I still finish in front of em.  seriously tho unless you doinf alpine clims that weight won't make much if any difference.


----------

